# Für Weißabgleich, weiße Stellen nötig?



## abc (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

in Photoshop kann man ja mit Hilfe der Tonwertkorrektur, nachträglich noch ein Weißabgleich machen. Dazu muss man mit der rechten Pipette auf eine weiße Stelle im Bild zeigen. 

Was ist aber, wenn das Bild keine Weißen Stellen hat? 
Kann man dann kein Weißabgleich mehr machen?


----------



## Muster Max (14. Mai 2007)

Einfach mit der Pipette auf den hellsten Bereich Deines Bildes klicken. Dadurch wird dieser
Helligkeitswert als "Weiß" in Deinem Bild definiert. Das ist ja eigentlich der Sinn und Zweck
eines Weißabgleiches. Das gleiche machst Du dann auch noch mit dem Schwarzwert.
(Die Photographen mögen mir diese versimpletisierung des Vorgangs verzeihen .


----------



## abc (15. Mai 2007)

Super, Danke


----------



## Leola13 (15. Mai 2007)

Hai,



Muster Max hat gesagt.:


> (Die Photographen mögen mir diese *versimpletisierung* des Vorgangs verzeihen .



Durch das Wort sei dir verziehen.  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Beppone (15. Mai 2007)

abc hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Photoshop kann man ja mit Hilfe der Tonwertkorrektur, nachträglich noch ein Weißabgleich machen. Dazu muss man mit der rechten Pipette auf eine weiße Stelle im Bild zeigen.
> 
> ...



Der Begriff Weißabgleich in der Fototechnik (ursprünglich Videobereich) bezeichnet eine Farbanpassung an die Farbtemperatur des Umgebungslichts.

Es geht dabei nicht um eine Belichtungskorrektur, die ein Motivdetail weiß erscheinen lassen soll.

Deshalb ist nicht die Pipette für den Weißpunkt, sondern die Graupipette zu verwenden.
Damit änderst du den Gammawert der 3 Farbkanäle so, daß das angemessene Motiv neutral wird.

Je nach Bildrauschen kann das schwierig werden, deshalb solltest du dir auch Gedanken um die Größe der Meßspitze und/oder ein starkes Entrauschen der (kopierten) Meßfläche machen.

Grüße


----------



## 3dtutor (30. November 2019)

Ich habe hier noch eine schnelle Möglichkeit einen vernünftigen Weißabgleich zu erstellen. Aber dafür bräuchte man auch einen Weißen Punkt... Trotzdem eine nette und schnelle Variante:


----------

